# CameraPro.io - Add Remote Video Feeds Into OBS



## CameraPro (Aug 15, 2022)

CameraPro submitted a new resource:

CameraPro.io - Add Wireless/Remote Video Feeds Into OBS Studio



> CameraPro.io can be used to send video feeds directly into OBS Studio as a browser source. You can send one video feed with "Send Video" or create a room to pull in multiple video feeds for podcast, esports, etc.
> 
> *How to get setup. *
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## CameraPro (Wednesday at 9:51 PM)

CameraPro updated CameraPro.io - Add Remote Video Feeds Into OBS with a new update entry:

CameraPro.io Dashboards Update



> In this update we added the option to log in to CameraPro.io with your Twitch, Google, or Facebook account. This will give you access to your dashboard.
> 
> View attachment 90534
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

